# 2012 Colors



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

I am confused over colors available for the 2012 R3 and RS models. The close up pictures are in white, but a black bike is shown too. Will both be available? thanks


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

2012 R3 is white/blue; R3 Team is black/red; R5 VWD is black/grey. The RS has been discontinued for 2012, but you can buy one until 2011 stock runs out.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Thanks ...*

... that clears it up. I am sorry to see the RS go, but does not surprise me. Thought maybe they would update it, but then what is really the difference between it and the R3.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, I have an RS and would buy the same bike again. I thought the R3 was a different frame than the RS.

Bikes - Squoval Road Bikes - RS

The rS is listed on the web site for 2012.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

illinicyclist said:


> 2012 R3 is white/blue; R3 Team is black/red; R5 VWD is black/grey. The RS has been discontinued for 2012, but you can buy one until 2011 stock runs out.


They still show it as a 2012 bike on their web site.


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

It shows up on the website, available as a complete bike, until 2011 stock runs out. The R3 redesign in 2011 changed the geometry such that an RS is not really needed anymore, and with the lowering of the base R3 price by several hundred dollars for 2012, that model has taken over the RS's territory. Here's the 2012 catalogue: Edit--apparently, I can't post links until I have 10 posts. The catalogue shows the R-series consisting of Base and Team R3, R5 VWD, and R5ca. Also conspicuously absent is the P4, expected to be replaced within the next year by a new P5/Px.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

So the lowest priced complete bike by Cervelo for 2012 will be $3500 R3? (per web site) or are those not the correct MSRP's listed. Price wise if the listing prices are correct that's way off from a $2600 RS


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

There's been some discussion of just that on the Cervelo forum. If you go there and search "RS discontinued" it brings up the thread as the 8th or 9th result. Two more posts and I'd just throw up the link!


----------

